# ASUS P5GL-MX  Vs INTEL ORIGINAL 915 GAVL



## vasulic (Sep 11, 2005)

PLs Compare ASUS P5GL-MX  and INTEL ORIGINAL 915 GAVL (its for my INTEL P4 630 GHz with HT pros)

1) Which one is rugged?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2005)

with both of them u won't be able to upgrade to a gfx card, i prefer something else

if gfx card is not required, then Intel


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 11, 2005)

exactly.agree wid gxsaurav eva i wont suggest any of these mobo.


----------



## vasulic (Sep 11, 2005)

Then kindly suggest me a INTEL MB which can be upgraded to a gfx card in future.


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 12, 2005)

well if u want intel original den 915GAV which is quite gud stable and rock solid but if u want mobo wid more features by spending more money den u can go for a asus one P5GD1-VM (915 Chipset) gud mobo.u want a mobo wid onboard GPU or u r gonna install a seperate gpu 2 ur system?


----------



## vasulic (Sep 12, 2005)

1) pls Suggest both the mobos with and without a  onboard gpu.
2) how do you say that the intel 915 gav is better than intel 915 gavl mobo?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 12, 2005)

Motherboard with Intel onboard graphics : Intel 915GVWB or GLDW, no PCI-E slot for upgrading graphics, both are MicroATX form factor

motherboard with onboard graphics & PCI-E slot, Intel 915GAG, MicroATX

Intel motherboard, cheap & best at stock, forget tweaking or overclocking

Asus motherboard is good, with onboard gfx but the PCI-E X16 slot is in reality working at PCI-E X4, which is same as AGP 8X speed, so don't install anything higher then a 6600 LE on it


----------



## vasulic (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi guys Iam totally confused about selecting a Mob Intel 915 gavl or 915 gvwb or 915 gag. Iam  a non tech guy  and Iam basically buying  this pc for my Kids educational  softwares (not for gaming at present) . I may invest around 5k for a graphics card next year.So pls suggest me a Mobs which suits me. In my place GAVL(Rs. 5500) and GVWB (4500) are available  and iam not sure about GAG. I also need a LAN  card Kindly explain to me in detail


----------



## vasulic (Sep 12, 2005)

hI FRIEND GX SAURAV 
INTEL 915 GAVL MOb DO HAVE A  PCI-E SLOT PLEASE  REFER  THE LINK BELOW AND ADVICE *www.intel.com/design/motherbd/av/


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 12, 2005)

915GAVL is good, but full ATX, which will be costly the reason I suggested GAG is it's cost

Since now U have mentioned it will be used for kids educational purpose, I will say go for the Asus P5GL-MX, & later add a Geforce 6200 which will be enough for all their gaming needs

I don't think they will play Doom 3 or far cry, will they


----------



## vasulic (Sep 12, 2005)

I will search for Intel GAG mob. But pls confirm whether Gavl contains a PCI-E and whether I can add a geforce 6200 in it?
2)At present NO. But  Iam not sure whether my kids are going to ask for Doom3 game or higher than that, if they ask for it in future, what mob should I go for now?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 12, 2005)

if that is the case, then u have no other choice then to go for GAG, the best U can get


----------



## abowlod (Oct 19, 2009)

thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 19, 2009)

wrong section guys

this is review section ...post in Hardware troubleshooting  section


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

This thread is three years old! WTH! bumpers galore in TDF! Thread reported to be locked!


----------

